# Cleaning The Ob



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Spent most of the day cleanig the OB and I'm here to tell you, shes a big SOB (and I don't mean Some Other Brand) when waxing.







I feel sorry for you 5'ers who undertake this task.

Washed and waxed, cleaned and conditioned the roof and then came the awning. Used all the mixtures I read about on here and got it, for the most part clean. Next time I'm going to buy one of those soft bristle brushes and scrub the dickens out of it.

Emsley3 (Paul), don't let the glare from my clean and shiny OB discourage you from camping next to us in Marion!









Mike


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Mike,

We went through this process about two weeks ago with our fiver before our first trip out this year. I hear ya bud, it was some PITA.

We found with the awning, as others have suggested here, to spray it with simple green, let it sit for a few minutes and brush it off with a soft bristle brush. It came out just like new, without having to use alot of elbow grease. We were amazed.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Mike,
> 
> We went through this process about two weeks ago with our fiver before our first trip out this year. I hear ya bud, it was some PITA.
> 
> We found with the awning, as others have suggested here, to spray it with simple green, let it sit for a few minutes and brush it off with a soft bristle brush. It came out just like new, without having to use alot of elbow grease. We were amazed.


I tried everything but Simple Green. I'm going to buy the brush today and I may clean it again. Thanks for the tip.

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I washed the OB the other weekend and planned on hitting it with Protect-All for the waxing. Unfortunately, washing the beast took half the day so I never got around to the waxing part. I had been telling DW for a month or so now that I see us in a bigger TT in the next couple of years but boy did I change my tune after just a washing.

What is everyone using to get the bugs off the front? I managed to get them off with the washing liquid but it did take some scrubbing. Does tar remover work easier and is it safe?

And Mike, I'll make sure they shine together in Marion. The glare from the two of them next to each other may blind the neighbors.









Paul


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> What is everyone using to get the bugs off the front? I managed to get them off with the washing liquid but it did take some scrubbing. Does tar remover work easier and is it safe?
> 
> Paul


Paul, I used the Thetford black streak & bug remover. It worked quite well with rubbing with a soft cloth.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Try using Meguiar's NXT Generation TECH WAX. It is a synthetic polymer. It does a great job. Goes on and comes off easy. I can do our 28rsds in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

DH just cleaned our 5er today. He cleaned the awning also, and it sparkles. He uses Simple Green and a cup of Clorox added to a pail of water. He brushed the awning both inside and out with the solution; then rolls it up and leaves it for a hour hour. Then unroll and rinse with the hose. No matter what we've had on it, this solution, combined with the half hour wait time, gives us a spotless awning every time.

Good luck...

Fay


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Whew! We'll be doing the same next weekend - just got home from a 4200 mile trip from Atlanta to Santa Fe and hit those Oklahoma rains both ways. My rig's so dirty I'm nervous that the neighbors will complain if I don't get it scrubbed up soon!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Paul, I used the Thetford black streak & bug remover. It worked quite well with rubbing with a soft cloth.


Thanks Wendy...I'll have to give it a try. It took me 3 times longer to get the bugs off the front than to wash the rest of OB.



Pastor John said:


> Whew! We'll be doing the same next weekend - just got home from a 4200 mile trip from Atlanta to Santa Fe and hit those Oklahoma rains both ways. My rig's so dirty I'm nervous that the neighbors will complain if I don't get it scrubbed up soon!


Glad you made it home safe. 4200 miles is one heck of a trip. So much in fact that I say rather than wash her, trade her in and up.







There are tons of used TT with a lot less than the 4200 you just put on.

Paul


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

photosal said:


> DH just cleaned our 5er today. He cleaned the awning also, and it sparkles. He uses Simple Green and a cup of Clorox added to a pail of water. He brushed the awning both inside and out with the solution; then rolls it up and leaves it for a hour hour. Then unroll and rinse with the hose. No matter what we've had on it, this solution, combined with the half hour wait time, gives us a spotless awning every time.
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> Fay


Hi Fay,
I've had trouble getting my awning to sparkle so I'll try this simple green/bleach solution. How much Simple Green is mixed with the pail of water?

If it ever stops raining here in Texas, I would definitely like to try this recipe.









Jana


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For the bugs......I just realized how good the Magic Eraser is. I cleaned 2 weeks of bugs off the front of my Dually in about 5 min. I was amazed at how easy it was.









I always use Du Pont 7 car wash soap for washing and Nu Finish for waxing. The hardest part with the fiver is the height of it and the front rounded wall. For the front waxing, I need to lay on my stomach on the roof and reach down to the marker lights, the rest from a step ladder.

John


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

We will be cleaning ours tommorow. Didn't quite get 4200 miles but did do 3550 and have a lot of cleaning to do and alot of bus on the nose.

Scott


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

photosal said:


> For the bugs......I just realized how good the Magic Eraser is. I cleaned 2 weeks of bugs off the front of my Dually in about 5 min. I was amazed at how easy it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I would have read this before I spent 45 minutes cleaning the bugs off the front of our OB! I only had household cleaners on hand and didn't want to use them on it, so I hosed them off as best I could and then scrubbed with a soft brush. And scrubbed, and scrubbed, and scrubbed. I do have a couple of Magic Erasers under the kitchen sink, though!







I'll definitely remember that next time!

Cheryl


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

JUST DID MINE ABOUT A MONTH AGO,USED A BUFFER WITH MOTHERS PRE WAX CLEANER AND THEN POLISHED IT UP WITH TURTLE WAX PREMIUM TOOK ABOUT 1.5 HOURS WASHING AND WAXING.AFTER THAT WHEN THE SUN SHINES ON IT SHE WILL BLIND YOU.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

JEFF_69Z28 said:


> JUST DID MINE ABOUT A MONTH AGO,USED A BUFFER WITH MOTHERS PRE WAX CLEANER AND THEN POLISHED IT UP WITH TURTLE WAX PREMIUM TOOK ABOUT 1.5 HOURS WASHING AND WAXING.AFTER THAT WHEN THE SUN SHINES ON IT SHE WILL BLIND YOU.


Can you do mine







?

Thor


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I waxed the TT a few weeks ago and the following weekend we went camping at Jalama beach. The well fed seagulls used my shiny trailer as a potty.







My young kids were laughing at the fact that I had cleaned it, only to have seagull poo all over the place. In a few years, my kids will be waxing the darned thing and I'll be setting out bread crumbs when we camp!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

The magic eraser works great, but if you don't have it, try a pair of the wife's panty hose wadded up into a ball...works great as a scrubber! Supposed to start washing and waxing the Sydney today. It's raining now, but supposed to stop soon and get really nice. Hope my shoulder holds out!
Ken


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, the weather held out...as did my shoulder. 6 hours later, she is washed and waxed, top to bottom. I almost hate to take her out again...NOT! Have a great weekend everyone!
Ken


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

JEFF_69Z28 said:


> JUST DID MINE ABOUT A MONTH AGO,USED A BUFFER WITH MOTHERS PRE WAX CLEANER AND THEN POLISHED IT UP WITH TURTLE WAX PREMIUM TOOK ABOUT 1.5 HOURS WASHING AND WAXING.AFTER THAT WHEN THE SUN SHINES ON IT SHE WILL BLIND YOU.


I thought I read in the OB manual to not use mechanical buffers on the trailer for cleaning? It also stated not to use any sort of pressurized water source to clean it either.

Hmmmmm


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats to cover them selves...







, Hi pressure cleaning, I would not either. As for buffing, a hi speed 'buffing wheel with a cotton pad, no way. A low speed orbital with a foam pad is fine.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I just finished washing our 29BHS for the first time and I would just like to state for the record that it is ONE BIG TRAILER!









I bought one of those flow-through handle brushes for the hose and used that with a bucket and soap. Holy cow, it took me over an hour-and-a-half and I didn't need to clean the awning or wax it.

Now I'm off to put my Outbackers.com stickers on!


----------

